# GDG Browning Citori/Cynergy ejector to extractor mod.GDG



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

This is Kinda GDG.
I.m one of those guys that DONT like havin to pick up Hulls when I hunt or shoot targets at the range.
Most of the guns I hunt with are rattle guns( auto loaders) or pumps.
I hate lookin around after I shoot for the empties.

I also have a couple of double guns. One, is a collectable sxs, it has ejectors. IT throws fired hulls out of the gun also. Same proble, but easier to find hulls. Its a very expensive and Gunsmith required modification to convert that gun. I wouldnt do it anyway cause of its collectability.

I purchased a Browning Citori a while ago. I have always shot them well.
They have ejectors also. I found this article on another website. I hope I dont get in trouble copying it to here,, but it has to be one of the easiest modifications to a Citori or Cynergy that converts them to EXTRACTORS!
The nice thing~~ Easily reversed back to original if you want.

I did this to my Citori. It took all of 5 minutes, and a little patience.
Works really well. You can find the springs easily. I dont know why Browning doesnt offer this easy modification for their new guns. I have been told that the factory service centers say MOST problems with Citoris are problems with ejectors breaking. They say SHOCK on hardened parts can cause this. They have said, that this Mod actually is easier on the parts of the gun, cause it eliminates that SHOCK. You will also find, your gun will open easier than it did before.

Its raining here, Mix with snow. I'm bored. 
I thought I'd pass this tid bit on. It Works like a champ.! 








The easiest method is to replace the Ejector Spring. Fortunately for us the 1911 Firing Pin Return Spring is exactly the right size. I got two of them here:Brownells - 1911 Firing Pin Return Spring for about $10 including shipping.

Simply replace the stock Ejector Spring with the 1911 spring and it will lift the shell lightly enough to not eject it and still elevate it enough to easily lift out.

Here are two pics of both springs; installed and removed. Original on the left and the 1911 spring on the right:








As you can see the 1911 spring is longer but much less stout. You could cut a few coils off the 1911 spring, but you don't have to. To remove the stock spring just rotate the Ejector Hammer toward the spring. Hold on to the spring as it will come out with some force. If you just hold it between your finger and thumb, it won't hurt you and it won't go flying.

The beauty of this modification is that it is easily reversible. And, all this can be done at the range. The only tool you would need is a #2 Phillips to remove the Forearm Bracket from the Fore Stock. Remember that the stock spring is stout and while it can be put back in without any tools, it's not that easy and will require some force on your part. Still, if I can do it, you can too.

The process for the Cynergy is even easier. All you have to do is remove the fore stock, then drop out the Ejector Sears and voila the ejectors become extractors.

To do this just remove the fore stock, lift up on the end of the black lever indicated by the green circle, this releases the tension on the sear, then tip the stock toward the ground. The sear, I'm pointing to it with the pen, will drop off its pivot pin. 








Note the small dimple indicated by the red circle. This was on the inside of my gun. This is important because each sear is unique to either the left or right and you don't want to mix them up. Also, see the small Allan screw? Don't futz with it. That screw sets the sear point and you don't want to mess with it; SO DON'T!


Note about Sear Screw wrote:
Remember the part about not futzing with the small Allan screw on the sear? How could you forget, it's one sentence ago. 

Anyway, that screw serves two purposes; it sets the ejector timing and it helps retain the sear. Adjusting it will determine when the ejectors fire. Adjust it too far and the ejectors fire before the gun is fully open. This is bad. Adjust it too far the other way and they won't fire at all.

Back the screw out too far and you have another problem; the sear falls out too easily. It should have at least a little pressure on that black lever just under it. That helps to keep it in the fore arm. It would suck to have put your gun in its case at the range only to find the sear missing when you get home. That sear is not inexpensive and you have to order the screw separately. AND, just to put a fine point on it, that screw takes a .035mm Allen wrench. Dimes to dollars says you don't have one of those in your tool box and can't get one at the corner hardware store. 

So again, the best advice I can give about that screw is to leave it alone. But if you just have to adjust it, be very very careful.



The beauty of this modification is that it's easily reversible. In fact it's so easy, you could actually do it while on the 16yrd line of Trap and not miss your next shot. (but don't do that







)


Anyway, there it is. Now you know how easy it is to change your ejectors to extractors. We can argue the value of this some other time. I just wanted to put the knowledge I've found scattered around this site in one place. All of what I've posted here, except the pictures, was found on Shotgunworld. I wouldn't have been able to do it without the help of those who posted all this before me.



Read more: http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=145108#ixzz1M9GQPn8P


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

This is not GDG to me.I have Citoris in my head right now.I was at the gun shop last night looking at them.I have an old one and love it but I want to get a new one.A little fancier with choke tubes,etc.Mine is from 1981.My problem after looking at them is that I really like the 625 Field but I don't like the full radius pistol grip.I like the stock on the Satin Hunter but I don't like the design on the reciever.The White Lightning is closer to what I'm used to than the 625 but again I don't really like the grip on that one either.They have one called a 425 that has the stock I like but I want the ribbed barrel and at least 3" chambers.What I wish they had was the 625 with the Satin Hunter shaped grip but still have the same wood carving.I'm glad you posted this about the Citori.It just gives me more to read while I'm trying to decide what I want to do.As far as the ejector.I just catch my shells.I shot in trap leagues for a few years and this is my main hunting gun and can't remember chasing hulls being a problem.Nothing has ever broken on it either.They are great guns.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

They ARE great guns!!

I think the Citori feels like a club in my hands. Its heavy.

But I really shoot those things well.

I have watched guys at the range, that can Pop a Citori open,, and catch the 2 empties in mid air as they fly out of the gun!

I aint NEAR that talented!!:razz:

I also dont like to leave empties in the field, one reason is for esthetics, the other, is cause I's a cheap Bast%$ and re-load the hull.

Awhile back I was asked to "Look" at a Citori that has been used as a Flyer gun for a LONG LONG time. It was made in 1990. It had been shot a TON and had seen hard use. The triggers wernt resetting. It was just dirty. It was the first problem the owner had had with it since it was new,, and when I say it had seen hard use,,, I mean hard use!!

They are Very dependable guns!

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

That round knb is poorly described by most as "Prince of Whales"

Here is a good example of whay some dont like the full pistiol grip. They say it promotes a poor mount. 
I dont know much about that stuff,, If I kill the bird,, I must done somethin right! 
My other guns have a full pistol grip on them, Including that SXS i talked about. After shooting and carrying this Citori with the "prince of Whales stock,, I am surprised at the difference in comfort after I have shot *AT* ** a bunch of targets. 
I REALLY like that round knob now!

here is a good example and explaination of differences.




Actually, that full pistol grip tends to make one control the gun from the wrong end.



I agree. It also encourages one to mount the gun in a way that is bad for field shooting. Those 625s seem to be made to attract rifle shooters.

Remember, though, that the round knob on a pistol grip is a styling element, not a functional one. While we now use the term more loosely to include a round-knob grip, the real Prince of Wales grip looked like this:










Also, you can have a tight pistol grip or an open pistol grip, but still have a "full" pistol grip.

Beretta's open "full pistol grip" found on current 680-series field guns:










Browning's vertical "full pistol grip" on the 625 Field:










The shooter's hand ends up in a very different position, depending on the _exact _design in question. The Browning is very much a full pistol grip, whereas the Beretta is rather similar to the original Prince of Wales, but with more "meat" where the stock meets the heel of the hand.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

I think there are four stock styles and they all feel different to me.The Featherlight is just straight.I don't like that.The 625 full grip is really too much.It scrunches up my fingers and I think it would get uncomfortable carrying it around all day.The rounded stock on the Lightning feels just a little too open.Even a little more than the Satin Hunter if you rounded that off.The Satin Hunter grip looks closer to Berettas full grip in the photo.That one feels right to me.Not that any one is better than the other.It's just closest what I am already used to with my old Citori.I think the pistol grip bugs me enough to eliminate the 625 from the running.

More Browning stuff.I was looking at their website and decided to look up my Grandpas gun that I have.It's a Belgium Auto 5 Light.Serial numbers put it at 1953 and it's in great condition.It says there that you can put modern choked barrels that fit on that old Browning and use steel shot with it then.Has anybody done this here?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Good information.

I think some of the older Brownings and probably other makers gun's had a selector that you moved one way or the other to choose ejector or extractor. 

I don't have a Browning but I like the idea of the gun being easier to open. I always just hold my hand over them and they hit your hand and stay in the gun anyway...Good idea though.


----------

